# Impressions first annual car show and hop!



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hop Rules coming soon!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:04 AM~13977751
> *Hop Rules coming soon!!!
> *


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

isnt it all dirt out there? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: That's pretty close to GB! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 11:06 AM~14025888
> *:biggrin: That's pretty close to GB! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 01:00 PM~14027124
> *
> *


Grover Beach. It's about a 15 minute drive from my house! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who is going to be judging this show???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 01:04 PM~14027176
> *Grover Beach.  It's about a 15 minute drive from my house! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

dont know who is judging the show exactly but still working on it.


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 28 2009, 11:01 AM~14025835
> *isnt it all dirt out there? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Its compact dirt and grass but it will be cool if New Crowd came to our show. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 29 2009, 09:51 AM~14036375
> *dont know who is judging the show exactly but still working on it.
> *


Rafael Lopez I suggest. He's really good and really quick. He's been doing it for geeze over 15 years. I'd suggest contacting him. I can PM you his info.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 29 2009, 08:59 AM~14036450
> *Its compact dirt and grass but it will be cool if New Crowd came to our show. :thumbsup:
> *


well look into it ans see


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2009, 12:01 PM~14037584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jesse! How are you doing??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 12:06 PM~14037631
> *Hey Jesse!  How are you doing??
> *



doing well just here at work how bout u?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2009, 12:26 PM~14037805
> *doing well just here at work how bout u?
> *


Doing a little better. Are you coming out to Impressions show too?


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 29 2009, 12:26 PM~14037805
> *doing well just here at work how bout u?
> *


Working at home!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 09:18 AM~14045534
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 30 2009, 11:20 PM~14050603
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 30 2009, 01:00 AM~14044315
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 1 2009, 10:10 AM~14061360
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: from me too!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 12:30 PM~14037835
> *Doing a little better.  Are you coming out to Impressions show too?
> *


not sure was suppossed to go to LA but last year my wife n I went to one in Santa Maria, then stopped by I think is called Pismo beach and had some dinner walked by da beach then headed home. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2009, 02:41 PM~14063810
> *not sure was suppossed to go to LA but last year my wife n I went to one in Santa Maria, then stopped by I think is called Pismo beach and had some dinner walked by da beach then headed home.  :biggrin:
> *


Yup that sounds like Pismo! Why didn't you stop by my house???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 02:43 PM~14063841
> *Yup that sounds like Pismo!  Why didn't you stop by my house???
> *



r u cooking dinner? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2009, 02:49 PM~14063909
> *r u cooking dinner?  :biggrin:
> *


BBQ tri tip! :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

raider are you and socios comeing to our show would like to have you guys at our show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Jun 1 2009, 03:09 PM~14064129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we were all heading to IMPERIALS, but I'm thinking of just going to your show and let da rest of da guys go to LA maybe a couple might just go wit me


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

thats cool homie i talked to jose frome image and said he might come would like to see every one here and have a santa maria style b.b.q. for you guys :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jun 1 2009, 03:44 PM~14064462
> *thats cool homie i talked to jose frome image and said he might come would like to see every one here and have a santa maria style b.b.q. for you guys :biggrin:
> *



cool homie looking foward to it


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

thanks homie


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

IM GOING TO SEE IF I COULD MAKE IT OUT THERE :biggrin: WOULD LIKE TO SEE HOW YOU GUYS DO IT OUT THERE IN SANTA MARIA. :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
good meeting you guys in Delano


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

same here homie much respect for you guys and hope to see you guys here carnales unidos & you to latin life saludos from me and my club to all your members and hope to see you out here in july 19


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jun 1 2009, 05:02 PM~14065219
> *same here homie much respect for you guys and hope to see you guys here carnales unidos & you to latin life saludos from me and my club to all your members and hope to see you out here in july 19
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 03:09 PM~14064129
> *BBQ tri tip! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 1 2009, 05:22 PM~14065397
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


You coming too??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:14 PM~14075753
> *You coming too??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 2 2009, 06:15 PM~14075773
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Doors always open for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

isnt it all dirt out there And isnt there a car show 4 y m c a first annual 4 da kids. the same day.R u guys going 2 bennifit any organization. or is it 4 u


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:43 PM~14086626
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Jun 3 2009, 11:34 AM~14083092
> *isnt it all dirt out there And isnt there a car show 4 y m c a  first annual 4 da kids.  the same day.R u guys going 2 bennifit any organization.  or is it 4 u
> *


 :dunno: :loco:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

whats up payaso call me later need to go over a couple of details with you carnal. dont forget carnales santa barbara is couple days away meeting at my house have a couple cold ones and b.b,.q. maybe friday or saturday dont know yet maybe saturday when our carnales from bakersfield chapter get here i'll let everyone know homies buenas noches to everyone al rato


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Simon huey call u later :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

raider are you going to santa barbara sunday i want to buy 1 or 2 raffle tickets if you go te los llevas homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Jun 3 2009, 08:27 PM~14088482
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jun 4 2009, 01:14 PM~14095065
> *raider are you going to santa barbara sunday i want to buy 1 or 2 raffle tickets if you go te los llevas homie
> *



no bro I'm going to Antioch :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 03:35 PM~14096272
> *ttt
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you have a judge yet?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 05:17 AM~14101914
> *Do you have a judge yet?
> *


meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2009, 08:00 AM~14102766
> *meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


Jesse your judging?? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 08:02 AM~14102772
> *Jesse your judging?? :biggrin:
> *




I'm FBI

FEMALE BODY INSPECTOR :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2009, 08:04 AM~14102784
> *I'm FBI
> 
> FEMALE BODY INSPECTOR  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Your wife is gonna :buttkick: then your head is gonna :around:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 08:08 AM~14102822
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Your wife is gonna  :buttkick: then your head is gonna  :around:
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2009, 08:47 AM~14103176
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


You better start waving that white flag infront of your wife!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2009, 08:00 AM~14102766
> *meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2009, 08:04 AM~14102784
> *I'm FBI
> 
> FEMALE BODY INSPECTOR  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

then i guess i'll see you in king city bro :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

is this the same place they have the rodeos,jaripeos,charreadas whatever you want to call it? :werd:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

yes it is


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 11:19 AM~14104463
> *You better start waving that white flag infront of your wife!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:04 PM~14107468
> *ttt
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jun 1 2009, 05:02 PM~14065219
> *same here homie much respect for you guys and hope to see you guys here carnales unidos & you to latin life saludos from me and my club to all your members and hope to see you out here in july 19
> *


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jun 5 2009, 07:01 PM~14107813
> *is this the same place they have the rodeos,jaripeos,charreadas whatever you want to call it? :werd:
> *


Yeah it is.We are having the hop inside the arena.


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Jun 5 2009, 10:35 PM~14109363
> *Yeah it is.We are having the hop inside the arena.
> *


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

For the hop giving $300first $150 second.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 7 2009, 09:29 AM~14117705
> *ttttt
> *


You coming out here to this too??? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jun 5 2009, 12:26 PM~14105064
> *then i guess i'll see you in king city bro :biggrin:
> *



I'll see at ur show 1st


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

whats up willie, grumpy,payaso,pancho,german,waino,83 camino,& all my Impresions familia :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hope to see u guys sunday :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2009, 07:39 PM~14175775
> *hope to see u guys sunday :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there at 10:00! :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

were gona try our best to be there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Jun 12 2009, 09:03 PM~14176406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: cool brotha...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 09:03 PM~14176406
> *I'll be there at 10:00! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2009, 10:08 PM~14176883
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

To the top :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Jun 3 2009, 11:34 AM~14083092
> *isnt it all dirt out there And isnt there a car show 4 y m c a  first annual 4 da kids.  the same day.R u guys going 2 bennifit any organization.  or is it 4 u
> *


 :dunno: ???


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE YOUR CARS ON THE FLIER :happysad: IF THEY ARE THERE CLEAN :|


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 14 2009, 10:01 PM~14191315
> *:dunno: ???
> *


Just trying to get our name out there bro and what better way than throwing a car show. Havent been doing this for that long hopefully we get a good turnout on July 19. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Jun 14 2009, 10:54 PM~14191799
> *Just trying to get our name out there bro and what better way than throwing a car show. Havent been doing this for that long hopefully we get a good turnout on July 19. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Jun 14 2009, 10:54 PM~14191799
> *Just trying to get our name out there bro and what better way than throwing a car show. Havent been doing this for that long hopefully we get a good turnout on July 19. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Jun 14 2009, 10:54 PM~14191799
> *Just trying to get our name out there bro and what better way than throwing a car show. Havent been doing this for that long hopefully we get a good turnout on July 19. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ARE YOU GUY'S GOING TO HAVE A CATEGORY FOR LOWRIDER BIKE'S IN THE SHOW???? uffin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dont know yet.It depends how many bikes show up.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE WITH A FEW CARS...GOTTA SUPPORT OUR LOCAL 805 CLUBS :thumbsup:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanx bro for the support. :thumbsup: hope everything comes out good ar our first show. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Jun 15 2009, 12:12 PM~14195820
> *Thanx bro for the support. :thumbsup: hope everything comes out good ar our first show. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: It will be good!


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

we appreciate your support :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jun 15 2009, 05:11 PM~14199015
> *we appreciate your support :thumbsup:
> *


  Oh yeah and TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

HOw are you guys doing with the show?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Jun 15 2009, 11:14 AM~14195250
> *WE WILL BE THERE WITH A FEW CARS...GOTTA SUPPORT OUR LOCAL 805 CLUBS :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Frankie!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 21 2009, 10:41 AM~14253402
> *
> *


Hey Bigshod


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 26 2009, 03:06 AM~14303803
> *ttt
> *


daammm wen do you sleep?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jun 26 2009, 09:57 AM~14305887
> *daammm wen do you sleep?
> *


 :roflmao: A captain's day never ends!  I sleep from 9 PM til 3:30 PM during the season. Working the rest of the hours.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 05:31 AM~14326664
> *ttt
> *


Where is everyone??


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

were still here been a little bussy you no working getting the final touches together for the show


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jun 30 2009, 09:47 PM~14347193
> *were still here been a little bussy you no working getting the final touches together for the show
> *


OH geeze! I am starting to feel that one myself! I feel for you and I have a little extra time then you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 1 2009, 07:58 PM~14357205
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## willieg805 (Apr 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

qvole wiillie g. look like every things going good car shows around the corner cant wait thanks to every one thats supported us since day one and till now :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 7 2009, 08:51 PM~14407799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

WHATS UP PAYASO DONT FORGET TO POST SOME PICS
T-T-T


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, [B~
> *03:45 *AM~14455163]
> ttt
> [/b]


wow don't u ever sleep? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 09:11 AM~14456438
> *wow don't u ever sleep?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how much for a vendor spot?


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

vender spots are $150


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 13 2009, 02:04 PM~14459500
> *vender spots are $150
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 09:11 AM~14456438
> *wow don't u ever sleep?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I will be able to sleep when the show is done!~ So much to do Jesse in so little time, I sleep 3 to 4 hours a night if I'm lucky. But soon I'll be sleeping normal hours


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 06:17 PM~14462163
> *:0  I will be able to sleep when the show is done!~  So much to do Jesse in so little time, I sleep 3 to 4 hours a night if I'm lucky.  But soon I'll be sleeping normal hours
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 06:17 PM~14462163
> *:0  I will be able to sleep when the show is done!~  So much to do Jesse in so little time, I sleep 3 to 4 hours a night if I'm lucky.  But soon I'll be sleeping normal hours
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's the add to this place?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 07:53 PM~14463420
> *wut's the add to this place?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 7 2009, 08:51 PM~14407799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@May 23 2009, 10:02 AM~13977739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Cheetoh805 (Jun 2, 2008)

In IV Life Should Be There Atleast One Bro Shout Out To Ruben Cerna I Know The Big Homie Tell Him Its Alfred From Oxnard Roach's Vato


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 08:39 PM~14464058
> *:uh:
> *



I'm at work can't see the flyer :angry: they install a new program, why u think I don't go that much to off topic all I see is red x :tears: :tears: so post up the add cabron :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

the address is 1240 olivera st in gudalupe ca. its off guadalupe st


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 15 2009, 07:13 PM~14487051
> *the address is 1240 olivera st in gudalupe ca. its off guadalupe st
> *



thanks


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2009, 09:49 AM~14492264
> *thanks
> *


 :wave: Jesse! How are you?


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

:biggrin: thx 4 da shout out bro. get @ me :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

qvo viejitos hope to see you guys at the show this sunday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THE BLACK HOLE IS CLEAN, FULL TANK OF GAS N READY FOR THE TRIP





































:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2009, 07:06 PM~14507668
> *THE BLACK HOLE IS CLEAN, FULL TANK OF GAS N READY FOR THE TRIP
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

cool homie see you soon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Jul 17 2009, 06:52 AM~14501531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

is me n my homie from Valley Cruisers I'm trying to pull other clubs :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

before I forget my homie Jose from Valley Cruisers is building a bike to be raffle 8/9/09 and all proceeds going to Relay For Life more details 

here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486139


:biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Majestics S.F.V will be there!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks IMPRESSIONS for the love, just got home and the raider truck still got it took 1st place :biggrin: hope to see you guys in King City. it was also great to meet the homies from Viejitos, Cultura and also great to kick it with the CHOLO DJ and homies from IMPALAS MAG :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks IMPRESSIONS for the love, just got home and the raider truck still got it took 1st place :biggrin: hope to see you guys in King City. it was also great to meet the homies from Viejitos, Cultura and also great to kick it with the CHOLO DJ and homies from IMPALAS MAG :biggrin: 

MAJESTICS S.F.V. CONGRATS AND ALL THE TROPHIES


hope every one makes it home safe


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

MAJESTICS HAD A GOOD TIME ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

THX BRO WE MADE IT :biggrin: LONG RIDE CONGRATS 2 ALL DA WINNERS GOOD DAY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2009, 07:06 PM~14507668
> *THE BLACK HOLE IS CLEAN, FULL TANK OF GAS N READY FOR THE TRIP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 19 2009, 08:20 PM~14520951
> *thanks IMPRESSIONS for the love, just got home and the raider truck still got it took 1st place  :biggrin: hope to see you guys in King City. it was also great to meet the homies from Viejitos, Cultura and also great to kick it with the CHOLO DJ and homies from IMPALAS MAG  :biggrin:
> *



Q VO Jess congrats on the win!!! Any pics?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1+Jul 19 2009, 08:27 PM~14521025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx Rafa but no pics my bat was dead :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 19 2009, 09:02 PM~14521380
> *u got a bad ass ride bro
> thx Rafa but no pics my bat was dead  :angry:
> *


  Thats cool.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

THAT SCAREFACE BIG BODY WAS SICK GOOD JOB ON DA SHOW GUYS WHERE DA PIXS @


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

thanks to all the clus local & out of town for supporting our event we apriciate your support


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 20 2009, 11:31 AM~14525501
> *thanks to all the clus local & out of town for supporting our event we apriciate  your support
> *



any time
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## elda (Feb 27, 2006)

cant wait till next year..


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Jul 19 2009, 08:02 PM~14521380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX :biggrin: THX BRO


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 20 2009, 10:31 AM~14525501
> *thanks to all the clus local & out of town for supporting our event we apriciate  your support
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

pictures and videos coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Some of the throphy winners. :thumbsup:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bad ass Suburban thanxs for the support homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanx Ladies First for your support.


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Pancho getting down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ8_-XBd31c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SFvjSSY-sA


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Krazys turn dancing to dora.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFt0JDBeDjw

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lv9S-VdkBw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta1fM7CY9Oo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DdjGK4WSac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruk8Rdlivvk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVP3LRkfjiM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBqkP4uwGEY


----------



## CantCmikeG (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a good time at the show, thanks Impressions. And to top it off I finaly decided to create a lay it low account. I'm familiar with the site but have never joined, so what's up everybody?








Mike


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanx mike for your support and for coming to our show bro hope to see u at our next show


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM8x9ybaHNo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IMPRESSIONS, GRACIAS, I HAD A FIRME TIME. THANKS AGAIN TO BRIANA FROM LADIES 1ST, SHE HELPED MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 22 2009, 10:37 AM~14549263
> *IMPRESSIONS, GRACIAS, I HAD A FIRME TIME. THANKS AGAIN TO BRIANA FROM LADIES 1ST, SHE HELPED MAKE IT HAPPEN.
> *



glad u made it home safe cabron, my little girl had us listening to that MJ cd she got from u :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

thanks for comeing down raider see you next month tell albert i said im not going to king city couse of him im going becouse you came :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Jul 22 2009, 12:48 PM~14550552
> *thanks for comeing down raider see you next month tell albert i said im not going to king city couse of him im going becouse you came :biggrin:
> *



I told him n he almost :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

:buttkick: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

ttt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

: :thumbsup::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)




----------

